# ole' Oxford Haunt Flyer 2009



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

just put this together and im looking for some feed back-this is just an example for now
( dont worry about hurting my feelings- i dont have any)


----------



## evil-within (Oct 1, 2008)

the ole oxford haunt looks a little stretched and i would probably drop shadow all the text but other than that it looks great.. nice work


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

...and I would lose the abondoned castle in the back and replace it with Cinderella's Castle. Other than that it looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can probably drop the apostrophe after "ole" (unless you're dodging a bull) and I'd use a colon ( : ) after Halloween. You need a "g" in "neighborhood" (can you tell I have to proofread reports where I work?). I like the colors, fonts, and castle (sorry, Halloween Z), although the phrase under Monster Golf is a little hard to read (might be just the size on my computer).


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it looks great. Well spotted on the punctuation Roxy.

The colors and graphics work well together and the layout is easy to follow.

Make sure you post the final version when it's ready!


----------

